# Ribs 'N' Dressing



## Uncle Bob (Oct 30, 2007)

*1 Slab loin back ribs..*
*1 Recipe Southern Cornbread Dressing*
*Mustard*
*Your Favorite BBQ Rub...*

*Thinly coat ribs with mustard on both sides. Apply rub of your choice. Cover and refrigerate over night.  Remove ribs 2 hours prior to cooking. Prepare cooker to 215*-225*.  Form ribs into a circle and secure with toothpicks, butcher's twine etc. When the ribs reach 100* or so, fill with dressing and continue to cook until ribs are 185**

*Fuel...6 lbs Lump charcoal*
*Seasoning woods...Pecan/Cherry*

*

*



*

*


*

*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, oh, oh, Uncle Bob! Now you've done it. That is the most gorgeous thing I've ever seen!!! I can practically taste it. I was planning to make Panko breaded pork chops but now the thrill is gone. You are a wicked man.


----------



## bknox (Oct 30, 2007)

THAT IS EXCELLENT! I love it! 
Thanks for that one!


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 30, 2007)

You've out done yourself this time Uncle Bob, what a beauty - well done Chef ! I am drooling !!!


----------



## Rock LaRue (Oct 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob, that looks awesome!  

What kind of cooker are you using?  And do you remove the membrane from the back of the ribs before you start or do you leave it on?


----------



## QSis (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh BOB!!!! 

That is so beautiful and creative, it brings tears to my eyes and saliva to my mouth. In fact, I'm feeling rather WATERY right now!  

Lovely, just lovely!

Lee


----------



## *amy* (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW-WEE! How kewl & clever is that!!! Almost too pretty to eat, Uncle Bob. You've managed to outdo your shrimp dish. Will you cater my next party? *Beautiful!*


----------



## keltin (Oct 30, 2007)

That’s pretty neat. A reverse Crown “Mini” Rib Roast of sorts. Did you ever consider taking the more traditional approach and turn the ribs bone side out and then tie? You probably wouldn’t want to French the bones though since loin ribs don’t have the actual loin attached like a regular crown roast would, thus you need to keep as much meat on there as possible. 

That’s a pretty neat idea. How did you keep the stuffing from falling out the bottom? I don’t’ see a pan or anything, so did you just drop it into the cavity and let it hit the grill? Does it harden and set so that it doesn’t fall out when lifted or did you need a spatula?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 30, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> Oh, oh, oh, Uncle Bob! Now you've done it. That is the most gorgeous thing I've ever seen!!! I can practically taste it. I was planning to make Panko breaded pork chops but now the thrill is gone. You are a wicked man


. 

Thank you so much!! I can't remember the last time I was called a "Wicked Man"




			
				Rock LaRue said:
			
		

> What kind of cooker are you using? And do you remove the membrane from the back of the ribs before you start or do you leave it on?


 


It was cooked on a Klose cooker. I always remove the membrane.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 30, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Oh BOB!!!!
> 
> That is so beautiful and creative, it brings tears to my eyes and saliva to my mouth. In fact, I'm feeling rather WATERY right now!
> 
> Lovely, just lovely!


 

Aw shucks Miss Lee, I didn't wanna make you cry. I wanted to make you shout Hallelujuah!!!!





			
				*Amy* said:
			
		

> WOW-WEE! How kewl & clever is that!!! Almost too pretty to eat, Uncle Bob. You've managed to outdo your shrimp dish. Will you cater my next party? *Beautiful*


 
I sure will!!! "Have Money, Will Travel" Ah, where to??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 30, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> That’s a pretty neat idea. How did you keep the stuffing from falling out the bottom? I don’t’ see a pan or anything, so did you just drop it into the cavity and let it hit the grill? Does it harden and set so that it doesn’t fall out when lifted or did you need a spatula?



I got lucky and found a little oven safe dish that was a perfect fit for the bottom. It was only 1 1/2 inches deep, but just enough to serve the purpose. The ribs supported the remainder of the dressing. I did use a spatula to slide underneath when moving it around just to be safe!


----------



## keltin (Oct 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I got lucky and found a little oven safe dish that was a perfect fit for the bottom. It was only 1 1/2 inches deep, but just enough to serve the purpose. The ribs supported the remainder of the dressing. I did use a spatula to slide underneath when moving it around just to be safe!


 
Excellent technique! Didn't even see that in the pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rock LaRue (Oct 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> .
> 
> It was cooked on a Klose cooker. I always remove the membrane.


Thanks, Bob.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 30, 2007)

You make the hot shot chefs on TV hang there head in shame a very well done job
lot's of atta boy's and congrats, and well wishses. and so well presented


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 31, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:
			
		

> You make the hot shot chefs on TV hang there head in shame


 

  Thanks Dave!! They are surely not my "got to" source for information

I did enjoy the project...Especially making the dressing so that it would "marry" well with the pork ribs. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 31, 2007)

As usual, Uncle Bob, that looks like one heck of a tasty meal!!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh, man..... I want one, or two, or three 
What a FANTASTIC idea!


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 31, 2007)

So when's dinner? 
That looks fabulous!!!!!!!
You would win points with presentation at any grilling competition!


----------



## elaine l (Oct 31, 2007)

Only one word to say about that meal.......WOW!!!  Now I know what I want for Christmas!


----------



## T-roy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ditto on that WOW, what a great idea!


----------

